# A presto salad shooter rebatch



## jean1C (Jul 7, 2013)

Managed to get a used Presto Salad shooter and decided to get a rebatch done. I didn't really separate into "color families" and ended up with the usual murky grey-brown color. Then thought...HEY! I have some M/P colors that I got as a sample, so I threw them in...Then, while in my soap room. Thought...hmmm...I think it needs some nice herbal scent(lemongrass)...Maybe I can get rid of this small bag of pumice...OH look, some poppy seeds. Then the pencil line came into the picture with some cocoa. 

Also, I wanted to see if I can figure out how to upload from my phone. (I sent it via email, then saved it on my desktop.) Moved


----------



## jean1C (Jul 7, 2013)

I know there is a "photo" forum...I will post pic there from now on...NOW that I know how to do it.  Thank you for your patience.


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice! I'll bet they smell good too.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 7, 2013)

very creative!  and very intriguing as a rebatch, which i'm terrible at!  I love the idea of using up bits and dabs of things rather than either tossing them out or allowing them to gather dust on the shelves...I have a dear friend in Mississippi that saves all her cold process leftovers and allows them to cure, grates them and then incorporates them into "low sweat" M&P and adds scent...I've gotten some very special bars including chocolate mint, cherry cordial & pina colada...the extra gentle cp shreds more than compensates for the drier M&P and gives up rich, creamy lather...great job!


----------



## MOGal70 (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't you just love the salad shooter for shreding!!!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jul 7, 2013)

Nicely done!  The color is great and I'm a big lemongrass fan!!


----------



## kazmi (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow looks great!   Nothing was left out in the process


----------



## jean1C (Jul 7, 2013)

MOGal70 said:


> Don't you just love the salad shooter for shreding!!!!


 

Who knew...sure beats hand shredding it and getting all the soap globbed up in the shredder AND working for an hour and ONLY getting 1 pound!!!


----------



## jean1C (Jul 7, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Wow looks great!   Nothing was left out in the process


 
I know, right? You should have seen me at the shelving unit where I store this stuff, I was like Rachel Ray at the refrigerator...LOL. I had a big handful of stuff. Left out the "bath tea" that I was thinking about putting on top. But I am thinking it will be a nice gardening soap. I added GM for the liquid. Probably a waste of good GM, but....what the heck. It was "leftover" day in the soap kitchen. 

Seriously, if y'all could have seen what I put in that presto salad shooter. (Christmas soap, embeds, failed shaving soap, end pieces from about 50 different loaves,.....) It just went sooooo fast I couldn't stop! Then my husband comes by and says, "you know...we should get one of those for food"....NOW there's a novel idea!!!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 7, 2013)

> Then my husband comes by and says, "you know...we should get one of those for food"


 
ROFLMAO!!!!  (the thought would never have occurred to me!)  more toys for the soap room! :-D


----------



## Crombie (Sep 19, 2013)

*Rebatch*

I've learned that the key to rebatch is to use a lot more liquid than recommended and not panic when after 12 hours it won't come out of the mold because it seems soft.  Cover and put in fridge for three hours.  Unmold and cut - it will still be a little soft, but easy to cut.  Set on rack to "cure"/dry for 2 - 3 weeks.  The results are a smooth and creamy soap.  I actually used two bottles of ale for three pounds of rebatch soap.  Here is a picture of my Amber Ale Calendula Goats Milk.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes but how much is in a bottle of ale?:?:


----------



## Stakie (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Crombie (Sep 23, 2013)

*Ale Amount*

A bottle of ale is 12 oz.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 25, 2013)

Crombie said:


> A bottle of ale is 12 oz.



Ok just a can of Diet Pepsi!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks to all of you I'm now the proud owner of a used salad shooter!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks good. I hadn't even thought about a salad shooter.
What a great idea! Time to check out the thrift stores around here.


----------



## maloga3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Perfection! My husband just asked me tonight "what are we gonna do with all these little soap pieces at the sink?" Rebatch for sure!


----------

